# my private part...serious question



## xiomara (Jun 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can help me....
My private part has unusual looking labia, and ithe lips is actually bigger on one side. I checked porn/internet/health books/diagrams to see what it should look like and never seen anything similar. I know not everyone has a porn star glamourous, pretty private but....
It looks weird! and I'm very self-conscious about it!
Is there a surgery for this?


----------



## Willa (Jun 2, 2009)

It's normal and a lot of womans are like you
Body isnt perfect, even on intimate parts
My left breast is bigger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








You can have surgery for that, but I wouldnt try it, but that's just because I'm scared. I'm a big baby for that

If you don't feel confortable with it, talk about it with your dr and he/she will give you the right ressources for it


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 2, 2009)

You could have surgery to correct it if it realy bothers you that much, but it is perfectly normal for them to be uneven. I wouldn't do the surgery, there could be a lot of unwanted complications, you have to take time off of work and insurance won't cover it because it is cosmetic. Just remember that it is perfectly normal!


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2009)

yep.. agree to all the above.  I have a larger left breast.. but it isn't worth the time, money and pain to correct it.  Nobody is perfect and that goes for your body parts as well..learn to enjoy your differences, if not, get it surgically corrected.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2009)

(( VaginaPagina )) has LOTS of answers about this very subject!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it painful? 

Yes, it is normal for women to be asymmetrical.  However, women who usually have labiaplasty (labia surgery) have it done beyond cosmetic reasons.  And yeah, while you should be 'happy with your body' it's worth it if it's giving you pain. Surgical correction doesn't always have to satisfy an aesthetic penchant, it can actually provide relief.  Symptoms would be: HURTS to even walk, ride a bike, or even have sex.  The larger lip basically can get in the way due to it being oversized, and by oversize, I mean extra 'flap'. If it ever becomes painful, go see your doctor. 


No, I've never had this but it is actually pretty common.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

My friend had hers repaired through PS ...but only because it was painful during intercourse and when she wore certain types of clothing....Maybe ask your Gyno about it first ...then go from there ...Her gyno referred her so it was covered by her insurance


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ Yes, if the surgery can be deemed as needed by a gyno then insurance will cover it!


----------



## anne123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Now Day's There are Lots Of Cosmetic Surgery Available For Improving Body Shapes,There is Lot Of Breast Implementations and Enlargement Surgery Available To Improve It and Similarly You Can Go For Other Private Part Surgery also.


----------

